
US energy department rebrands gas exports 'molecules of freedom' - jeffwass
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-48454674
======
NikolaeVarius
Someone, somewhere was paid to do this. More likely, a team of people were
paid to research and test different variations of branding natural gas and
possibly test on live people.

I wonder how they feel about their jobs.

------
LUmBULtERA
They also use the term "freedom gas."

------
dTal
"President Donald Trump's administration rebrands petro-fuel as 'freedom'"

If this were satire 10 years ago, it would have been regarded as sophomoric
and over-the-top, Michael Moore-esque.

Pinch me.

~~~
low_poly_shiba
didn't americans do "Freedom Fries" like 15 years ago?

let's not act like this is unprecedented

~~~
dTal
Indeed, which is why it would read as bad satire.

The only thing that could possibly be even more on-the-nose in the G. W. Bush
era would be rebranding oil "freedom juice".

